

Pick experiences over relationships - paraschopra
http://paraschopra.com/blog/personal/pick-experiences-over-relationships.htm

======
JordyB
This is a very tough decision, one which I am currently going through at the
moment. Experiences are great, but giving up on the chance of a good
relationship is hard. Experiences may be more predictable / controllable, but
sometimes the less predictable experience can lead you places you never
thought you would end up.

